# DIRECTV app for iPad for commercial customers too



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

From the Solid Signal Blog:


> Commercial DIRECTV customers have a lot to cheer about this morning with the latest release of the DIRECTV app for iPad. In addition to minor bug fixes, this morning's release of version 1.12.2 also has a new "Commercial Mode" that gives commercial customers new features including the ability to see all the receivers at once.


See the whole review here: http://forums.solidsignal.com/content.php/1744-DIRECTV-app-for-iPad-Now-for-Commercial-Customers-too?utm_campaign=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, saw that last night, nice features for commercial folks.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I like the look of having all your receivers show what they're doing on one screen as shown in the write up. Can/will this work for a residential customer?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes it will. Follow the instructions to put the app into Commercial Mode. However as a commercial customer you lose playlist access, pay per view, remote scheduling, live streaming... none of those are available to commercial customers. However, it's easy to switch back and forth from what it looks like.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks! I'll try it out.


----------



## flynn451 (May 25, 2007)

Unless you have a directv.com login, there is currently no way to even get in to the application, let alone being able to switch it to Commercial Mode. Currently, DirecTV commercial customers can not create a directv.com login; hopefully, this is about to change.

We have had a DirecTV Private Office account for over 10 years now. Frankly, it's getting a little old constantly taking a back seat to DirecTV's residential customers. Maybe "back seat" isn't quite accurate, it really feels more like the trunk. There are a number of areas where our options lag significantly behind those of residential users. Stuart already mentioned several, but there are others including: some channels are unavailable for purchase, no MRV (Genie) availability (though it worked fine throughout the building during the brief CE beta), extremely limited On Demand programming availability, no online account management (inexcusable in 2013), no HBO Go with our Entertainment Unlimited package (or any similar programming options requiring DirecTV account authentication), etc. Of course, I recognize that some of these restrictions are mandated by programming providers, but not all.

Overall, we're still happier with DirecTV than we were with Cable. I'm encouraged by the release notes on this version of DirecTV's iPad app and I sincerely hope that it's a sign that DirecTV is moving towards trying to make commercial customer services more on par with residential customer services.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, commercial accounts will be enabled very soon.


----------



## flynn451 (May 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, commercial accounts will be enabled very soon.


Any idea if this will happen sometime in May? As of today, it's still residential accounts only.


----------



## flynn451 (May 25, 2007)

It's a good thing that I didn't hold my breath for DirecTV to enable commercial account online registration as this still hasn't happened. I find it interesting that two months after its "commercial customer" release, we continue to be locked out from creating an online account (a requirement to use the iPad app). If anyone has found a way around this, please let me know.


----------

